# Per W-LAN spielen...CoD 4 ? Geht das ?



## Tom3004 (29. April 2009)

Hallo, 
da ein Kollege von mir öfters kommt und wir ein wenig CoD 4 spielen und immer erst ein Lan kabel von dem Pc meines Vaters abmachen müssen wollte ich fragen, ob wir uns nicht beide mit unserem W-Lan Router verbinden könnten ? 
Also ich habe einen Siemens SL2-141-I von Alice. 
Da gibt es keine genauen Einstellungen, wie z.B. der Firtz Box.
Kann sich mein Freund per W-Lan mit dem Router verbinden und ich bin ja eh immer mit dem Router verbunden.
Können wir dann CoD 4 spielen ? oder geht das nicht?  
Wenn ja! Was für Einstellungen muss man vornehmen ?
MfG, Tom


----------



## freshprince2002 (29. April 2009)

Klar geht das, solang der PC deines Freundes über eine WLAN-Karte oder einen Stick verfügt.
Einstellungen: prinzipiell nichts besonderes. Eine WLAN-Verbindung zum Router erstellen, WPA-Passwort eingeben und wenn die Verbindung besteht, kanns losgehen.
Prinzipiell läufts genauso ab, wie übers LAN-Kabel.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2009)

das geht, aber der ping wird idR deutlich schlechter sein als per kabel, d.h. technisch geht es, aber es macht an sich keinen spaß, außer du bist der weitaus bessere spieler - dann sorgt das für chancengleichheit


----------



## blaubär (29. April 2009)

Naja, dass kommt immer drauf an, ob das WLAN durch Wände funken muss und somit die Verbindung nicht auf 100% steht. Also zum Beispiel CS 1.6 geht gut. Allerdings ist nur ein PC mit WLAN verbunden, der andere über Kabel. Klar, der Ping wird etwas schlechter sein, bei mir macht dies aber nichts aus.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2009)

blaubär schrieb:


> Naja, dass kommt immer drauf an, ob das WLAN durch Wände funken muss und somit die Verbindung nicht auf 100% steht. Also zum Beispiel CS 1.6 geht gut. Allerdings ist nur ein PC mit WLAN verbunden, der andere über Kabel. Klar, der Ping wird etwas schlechter sein, bei mir macht dies aber nichts aus.


 
das hängt sicher auch vom router ab, und vom "anspruch"  bei mir war es keine 2m entfernt vom router - *im gleichen raum - *nicht wirklich spielbar. bzw. es problem war, dass es mal nen ping von 70-80 gab (das geht noch), aber immer wieder für 1-2 sekunden dann gefühlte 200-300. hab mit daher einen switch gekauft.

aber die eigentlich frage, ob es technisch geht: ja, klar, WLAn is ja auch nur LAN, halt ohne kabel, ansonsten das gleiche   ob es spielbar is, muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## blaubär (29. April 2009)

Ja, klar, da hast du natürlich Recht. Theoretisch ist es möglich, aber praktisch muss man es halt ausprobiern, obs klappt: Probieren geht über Studieren. Also einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tom3004 (29. April 2009)

Ja werde ich das nächste Mal ausprobieren... 
Wie richtet man eine Arbeitsgruppe ein habt ihr dafür ein How-To ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2009)

also, an sich ist das gar nicht nötig. wenn es zuvor per LAN-kabel ging, wird es auch problemlos genauso so per WLAN gehen. 

das is wie gesagt das gleiche wie per kabel, nur eben ohne kabel  , ggf. mit schlechterem ping und (hoffentlich) mit verschlüsselung, so dass man beim ersten connect zum router den schlüssel eingeben muss. aber sobald er mit dem router connected ist, ist er genauso im netzwerk wie per kabel.  

du musst nur vlt. im router mal nachsehen, ob da ein mac-filter aktiv ist - wenn ja, dann müßte man den abstellen oder das NBook im routermenü freigeben.


----------



## tobigo (2. Mai 2009)

Man kann die Verbindung eventuell dadurch verbessern, dass man das Netzwerk im Router und an der Wlan Karte auf 11 Mbit zurückstellt. Ist dann zwar nicht ganz so schnell wie 54 aber stabiler. Außerdem sollte, falls er eingestellt ist, der Stromsparmodus der Wlan-Karte deaktiviert werden, der kann sich auch auf den Ping auswirken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele eigentlich immer über W-Lan, wenn mein Bekannter bei mir ist oder ich bei ihm.
Geht sehr gut und es gibt keine Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit der Datenübertragung.

Die Arbeitsgruppe sollte die gleiche sein, damit sich die Rechner im W-Lan finden.


----------



## chrisz84 (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab WLAN zum Onlinezocken ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, dass ich echt enttäuscht war. War echt überrascht wie viele Hänger es doch versucht hat, obwohl der Ping gleich niedrig war. 
Daher sollte man meiner Meinung nach zum Zocken eine Kabelverbindung verwenden...zum lockeren Surfen oder so is Wlan hingegen uneingeschränkt zu benutzten...grad wenn man z.B. im Sommer gechillt auf dem Balkon oder im Garten surfen will (vorrausgesetzt die Reichweite ist ausreichend).


----------



## Nuklon (5. Mai 2009)

Erfahrungen auf CS:S_LANs, als die Kabel ausgingen zeigten, dass es nicht ersichtlich war, wer über Wlan spielt. Selbst mein Bruder 2 Etagen unter mir hatte ein Ping von 5 wenn wir übers LAN spielten.
Demenstsprechend sollte dem Spaß nur wenig im Weg stehen.


----------



## rabit (9. Mai 2009)

Also ich zocke auch über Wlan (ansonnsten müsste ich lan Kabel durch die ganze Bude legen)
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das ich noch nie probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit hatte oder gemerkt habe.
Ich sag mal man hat im Schnitt ne 20 Mbit Internetverbindung und ein handelsüblicher Wlanrouter hat
ja schon 54Mbit. Also dürfte bei einer guten Wlan Verbindung kaum oder garkeine einbusse zwischen lan und wlan sein.
Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> und ein handelsüblicher Wlanrouter hat
> ja schon 54Mbit. Also dürfte bei einer guten Wlan Verbindung kaum oder garkeine einbusse zwischen lan und wlan sein.
> Denke ich zumindest.


 die bandbreite hat wenig bzw. fast nichts mit dem ping zu tun! bei spielen mit nicht sooo viel datenübertragung kann es sogar sein, dass du mit nem 56k-modem besser spielen kannst als mit DSL... 

stell dir den ping als lauter kleine türen zB bei nem kaufhaus vor, die vorher geöffnet werden muss, und die bandbreite ist einfach die zahl der nebeneinanderliegenden türen. wie schnell die türen aufgehen, damit die daten rein/rauskönnen, hat nix damit zu tun, wieviele türen es sind


----------



## Gerry (11. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, Bandbreite und Ping sollte man unterscheiden. Auch wenn mit zunehmender Bandbreite kaum noch Ping-Probleme auftreten (siehe DSL 16 MBit).

Wir sind uns wohl einig, dass WLAN nicht besser sein kann als eine Kabelverbindung. Die Frage ist nur, in welchem Umfang der Ping schlechter wird bzw. ob dies überhaupt messbar/spürbar ist.

Meine Erfahrungen mit geringer Distanz und guter Hardware haben bisher gezeigt, dass ich bei WLAN keinen messbar bzw. spürbar schlechteren Ping hatte. Habe allerdings auch nur DSL Light und da ist man mit 60-80ms schon mehr als gut bedient. Zocke jetzt schon seit Jahren per WLAN und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Zwischenaussetzer.

Gibt es denn im Netz keine seriösen Vergleichs-Tests?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2009)

ich kenn keine evrgleichtets, aber das ganze hängt sicher auch sehr vom router und von der WLAN-karte ab. bei mir (t-com router) ist der ping per WLAN zuerst mal nur wenig schlechter, aber es gibt immer wieder mal KURZ hänger, die ich per kabel definitiv nicht hab, was bei nem actionspiel dann mist is.

da man als privatuser aber nicht mal aben 10 router und 5 WLAnkarten kaufen und vergleichen kann, weiß ich nicht, woran es nun wirklich liegt.


----------



## doceddy (11. Mai 2009)

Ping bei Lan = 15-20
Ping bei WLan = 25-40

Hab keine Probleme mit WLan


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2009)

doceddy schrieb:


> Ping bei Lan = 15-20
> Ping bei WLan = 25-40
> 
> Hab keine Probleme mit WLan


 
naja, doppelt so hoher ping mit WLAN - wenn du dann sowie ich schon per kabel nen normalen ping von 60-70 hast, is das nicht mehr so dolle..


----------



## Gerry (12. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube eher du musst max. 10-20ms addieren und nicht den Wert verdoppeln.

Sobald ich eine schnellere Leitung habe, werde ich das mal ausführlich testen und dabei auch den WLAN-Abstand ändern.


----------



## HeX (12. Mai 2009)

wenn die ping zu hoch ist dann hilft meist auch die verschlüsselung abzuschalten.. zwar dann nicht mehr so sicher, aber für ne kleine lanparty ist das risiko angemessen


----------

